# Ultimate Shine - Focus RS show prep



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well guy,

Hello again. Been ages since i uploaded the pictures of the diablo for your pleasure but with my changes just round the corner and a few exciting new things going on I thought i would share a few.

Here we have a close friend of mine from my yesteryear. He had decided to get rid of the ST3 and take the plunge in a really nice white focus RS. He travelled high and low to find the right one and here she is.

here are a pile of must haves required to be fitted before he even had a shot of the car. The plan was to have it finished in time for Ford Fair.























































Bonnet removed and the underside painted and clearcoated to match the rest of the car.



















The afters, this job took me 4 days to complete but once i had fitted all the parts and wheels spacers and mud flaps it just looked out of this world IMO

Finished in a Luxury LSP wax




































































































Thanks for looking:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

very nice


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Certainly looks a bit glossier, where's the after shots though, the correction ones? Would have been good to see a few Halide, Sun Gun shots to show the level of correction achieved.





.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks really nice.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning car


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Great pictures, great car. Paul where's the write up?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Loving this


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice job looks super


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovely !!:lol:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Certainly looks a bit glossier, where's the after shots though, the correction ones? Would have been good to see a few Halide, Sun Gun shots to show the level of correction achieved.
> .


Ok I will try and answer these for you.

1, Certainly looks a bit glossier - Compared to ? There are not 2 sets of exterior photo's!
2, Where's the after shot's though - Well I just thought I would post the before shots for more effect!
3, Correction shot's - Who said I done correction work on the car, the car was from London and was a very clean example, I never once mentioned machine polish.

However for you today I took a sun gun shot as you might not have seen one by me before,










:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Couldnt resist that

:argie:Man you should have gone to Waxstock for a look you would have been amazed at the cars on display:argie:

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

superdoug said:


> Great pictures, great car. Paul where's the write up?


My new unit will be the place for the write ups just trying to share some glossy shots before I move into new.

I have a nice collection of car booked in the comming weeks watch this space:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely jubbly!!:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Ok I will try and answer these for you.
> 
> 1, Certainly looks a bit glossier - Compared to ? There are not 2 sets of exterior photo's!
> 2, Where's the after shot's though - Well I just thought I would post the before shots for more effect!
> ...


:wave:

1. I get that there isn't 2 sets of exterior photos I just meant in general compared to your average car...

2. OK that's fine, I just thought because you put up 2 shots showing areas that had defects, you would have followed it up by showing us the images of the rectification you did on those areas. I'm not here to diss, just asking so don't take it the wrong way please.

3. You're right you didn't mention correction work I just assumed because you mentioned you worked 4 long days on the car. Also, as above you posted 2 pics showing defects, so if you didn't do correction work then those defects are still there?

:lol: Brilliant, thanks Paul, :lol: that was a good one 

Yeah I had to work so couldn't make Waxstock this year but I'll be there next year, you going? What were most of the cars like there btw? Pretty swirled up?? Looked like a good enough show. :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> :wave:
> 
> 1. I get that there isn't 2 sets of exterior photos I just meant in general compared to your average car...
> 
> ...


Its all about the banter

I did do paint correction on this car but was so heavy involved and with white being a nightmare to catch pictures of swirls, time better spent working than pics:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely job! looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Great stuff.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks the dogs danglies mate, those after shots are superb!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks very good, the clarity of the paint is superior and to achieve a finish like that on a white car is quite tricky, I suppose it all comes with experience of which you have a lot!


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome, one of the best Focuses I have seen.


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow. I want one. Looks sublime.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Absolutely love these in white, and this one looks a great example.. great work fella:thumb:


----------

